# ASB Conformation Critique



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi there! Sadly, we may be selling our saddlebred gelding due to financial issues. I was hoping to see what he may be worth based on conformation and temperment. Pricing suggestions as well as conformation critique would be most helpful! 
About him:
Barn name is Spook. Registered name is He's Good to Go. He is 17hh. He has the typical saddlebred fire and presence complimented by a very sensible mind. He's extremely smart and definitely not for a beginner since if he can find a way to over power or dominate his rider, he will. He is very responsive to a strong rider who will correct and not let him get away with things. A very nice mount with the right handling.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

can't really see ;him in the traditional way that you would for making confo crit. but, I can see that he's got great bone, and looks like a very nice old fashioned type Saddlebred. someone will be very lucky to get him.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you! He really is an amazing horse. He has smooth strong gaits and a big heart. Its breaking my heart that we may have to sell him.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

No critique from me, just came to say what a handsome and regal horse!


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you! He has been such a joy and a privilege to own


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

RARELY these days do we get to see such a NICE and substantive Saddlebred. 

This is what I think of when I hear "ASB"


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

These are not really good conformation photos, especially with a saddlebred you'd want a confo shot from the side that shows the back without a saddle / rider. He is good looking though.

On a side note, I'm sure he is a great horse, but if I saw an ad that advertised a horse named 'Spook' and said he is not for beginners, I would be very cautious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks! I will get some better pics Thursday when I go out for my lesson 
Regula: His previous owner named him that and with good reason. He was very true to his name when we got him but we started completely over with his training and went back to basic groundwork. Since then, with lots of patience and consistent work, he turned out to be an awesome horse! Maybe I should mention something about his name in the ad?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Elana said:


> RARELY these days do we get to see such a NICE and substantive Saddlebred.
> 
> This is what I think of when I hear "ASB"



yes, that is what I see; substance. I once met a man out trail riding who was on a horse like that. he had had the hrose with him up in the bush of Alaska and trail rode him all over the place, with bears and all. the horse was powerful and not at all spazzy. he claaimed the hrose had outrun a bear.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Definitely point out his positives. You are not responsible to find a buyer that has a lot of experience. There might be an ethics question if your horse was dangerous, but, to me, he just looks like a powerhouse and needs LOTS of miles to settle in. You don't need to offer his entire history, but be open to questions. Ask your instructor what he or she thinks of him, too. If possible get some photos of your instructor riding him. Horses have to known to be one person, so this would show his versatility.
Also, emphasize his registered name, and don't refer to him as "Spook." It _might_ be a deal killer, like telling someone about your unfinished horse, "Satan."
I am getting ready to sell my 1993 truck, and I've starting telling people that my truck's transmission is in good shape, instead of "I've been thinking about replacing it." People have told me that Dodge transmissions go at 75,000 miles and I have 118,000 on this.
I am being POSITIVE, and I'm not anxious to sell, like you.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You should make a video of him and send it to Showtime Saddlebreds in Kentucky. They always have clients looking for horses.

He looks beautiful, I am sorry that you have to sell him, and that I can't buy him!!


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

saddlebred99 said:


> Thanks! I will get some better pics Thursday when I go out for my lesson
> Regula: His previous owner named him that and with good reason. He was very true to his name when we got him but we started completely over with his training and went back to basic groundwork. Since then, with lots of patience and consistent work, he turned out to be an awesome horse! Maybe I should mention something about his name in the ad?


I think I'd just use his registered name for the ad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

He's a lovely example of a good using ASB. What has he been used for? Is he a trail horse or a ring horse? Does he have any show experience? Those are examples of things to include in sales ads but I'd also like to know just because he's so nice looking.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you for all of the nice comments! 

maisie: He is an all-around horse. He can offer miles and miles of smooth trails or lots of fire and animation in the ring. I took him on lots of all-day trails last year. Unfortunately, I never got to show him like I had originally planned. He has been ridden English and western. I started teaching him to neck reign and he caught on fairly fast but its been a while since then and I don't know if it stuck or not haha

Corporal: My instructor adores him because he reminds her of one of her very successful show geldings, Wasniack. She said that she went through a lot of training to get him over his "spooky" ways just like I did with Spook.

Here's a video in case anyone was interested 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSrYZLkvL2w


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Got the pictures! Sorry for quality, it's really hard to get him to stand still and square when in the tack room. I noticed in the side picture he looks sickle hocked. I've never noticed this before. He balls himself up when in the tack room so I'm not sure if it's just the way he is standing or if he really is. Anyways, critique away!


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

He's also missing shoes so he may look off. We won't be able to get new shoes until the farrier comes back out in a few weeks.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

What is his breeding? He is lovely. My good friends and neighbors in VT had a stud, a son of Bourbon King, and who was a perfect gentleman to handle, even when breeding him, although looked fiery under saddle . . . 
Saddlebred folks would probably want to know his breeding, too, if you know it.

Bourbon King:


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm afraid I don't have his papers on hand at the moment. They are at the barn but as soon as I get them I will let you know


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Boo...my ISP won't let me see the pictures right now! Did you happen to look up Greg and Nicole at Showtime? My DH's daughter has her horse with them....they helped them get him. They do A LOT of showing! It would be a good home for your beautiful horse.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

I did look them up! I mentioned them to my parents and they said its definitely something to look into!


----------

